# Cant go anywhere



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well guys i need you bestow your wisdom on guns for me again. My wife was just robbed at gun point in a hair salon of all things a few days ago. Needless to say she now sees it my way of, if the world were perfect we wouldn’t need guns since obviously its not we need as many as possible. :smt076. So now she wants a good carry gun, she isn’t exactly small but she does have really small hands. I’m thinking maybe a bersa thunder, or a glock 26 which ever she likes more, I'm open to any suggestions you guys have. :smt076


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

If you want her to carry it, let her pick it out. Let her hold and shoot as many as possible and pick what she's comfortable with.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

kev74 said:


> If you want her to carry it, let her pick it out. Let her hold and shoot as many as possible and pick what she's comfortable with.


+1...let her pick what she is comfortable with. If you pick it and she doesn't like it then 1 - she won't carry it and 2 - she won't practice with it. Sorry to hear about what happened. Glad she's OK though.:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Anywhere anytime. :numbchuck: :smt076

What part of the country did this happen in?

Let her pick but steer her towards those with small or adjustable grip sizes.

S&W's M&P series is one with replaceable, different size grips. They work well also.

Stay Safe.


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear that that happened.

But look at this as an opportunity for her to get into this with you. Take her to the shop and let her get comfortable with guns, talk about them. hold a lot of them.

You may find that she is getting up on Saturday morning to go to the range with you.

I don't want to get your hopes up, or to offend anyone's sensibilities, but I find that some women get a little...ahem...frisky after shooting a gun.:smt033


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

TOF said:


> Anywhere anytime. :numbchuck: :smt076
> 
> What part of the country did this happen in?
> 
> ...


Pembroke Pines, FL and thanks for mentioning the M & P defintely adding that to the list.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

bdp2000 said:


> Sorry to hear that that happened.
> 
> But look at this as an opportunity for her to get into this with you. Take her to the shop and let her get comfortable with guns, talk about them. hold a lot of them.
> 
> ...


I have to agree lol! Thankfully she s not scared of them or anything, she didnt feel the need to carry, practice, etc. Hate she had to go through it, but the man upstairs works in different ways, so if dats what had to happen for her to understand, she made it back home so i ll count it a blessing and start saving for her new bestfriend.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

CW9/PM9 would also be good options imo because of her small hands she might prefer something with a single stack mag. Her being comfortable with the gun is the most important thing as everybody else already said.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

kev74 said:


> If you want her to carry it, let her pick it out. Let her hold and shoot as many as possible and pick what she's comfortable with.


Defintely will be doing this. I'm new to guns myself and just dont it to be a total blind leading the blind experience


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't get a beginner a semi-auto pistol. Get her a 38 special snub. Remember, safety is the number one issue with firearms. If you point it in the right direction and pull the trigger close up, you will most likely achieve your goals. If you shoot someone accidently, or harm yourself because you do not know how to operate a complex drill on a semi-auto, well you can't take that back. 

We seem to be in the age of automatics, but they are not always the best firearms; especially for tyros. Try to image the panic and frantic mindset of someone having to use a firearm. And keep it as simple as you can.


----------



## Burks (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't feel too bad.

About a year ago I had just left my buddies aquarium shop. He called me maybe a block down the road, talked for a few moments, and silence. I was on the phone with him as he was robbed at gun point (dude got like $10). Had I not had to pee so badly...

It's a friggin fish store! Just glad your wife was unharmed.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Exactly...Glad to hear she come out just a little pissed off but not harmed. Get her ot the shops and get her hands on ans many as you can. Has she shot your gun(s) much? you have an idea on caliber? 9mm, 390 autos are not too bad. I personally thing most those light little 380's flip about as much as a 9mm so if it where me I'd get the 9. 38 spl is a good round too. She'll find the fit. Just don't let her try to hide a 50AE in her purse :smt082


----------



## oldhack62 (Dec 13, 2008)

The Bersa Thunders are, indeed, a reliable, inexpensive, smallish line of handguns, especially the UltraCompact (UC) range.
I, too, have smallish hands (for a man), and I prefer something substantial enough to fill it up. I am mightily impressed and pleased with the Bersa 9mm UC, which is, alas, hard to find currently because of its popularity. It has a double-stack magazine/grip, 13-round capacity, and an eat-anything attitude toward ammo.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Exactly...Glad to hear she come out just a little pissed off but not harmed. Get her ot the shops and get her hands on ans many as you can. Has she shot your gun(s) much? you have an idea on caliber? 9mm, 390 autos are not too bad. I personally thing most those light little 380's flip about as much as a 9mm so if it where me I'd get the 9. 38 spl is a good round too. She'll find the fit. Just don't let her try to hide a 50AE in her purse :smt082


Lol i think she d actually try to do that. I'm thinking either a 9 mil or a 38 special. She s fired my sigma, was quite good with it actually, but i dont think she d like to shoot it regularly.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought about getting her a revolver, but the capacity thought made it an after thought. With safety in mind if she were to have say a glock or M&P in her purse, and were to accidently drop it you guys think the gun would go off?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Events like that are all too common these days. I'm glad she's made the decision to arm herself.



Teuthis said:


> Don't get a beginner a semi-auto pistol. Get her a 38 special snub. Remember, safety is the number one issue with firearms. If you point it in the right direction and pull the trigger close up, you will most likely achieve your goals. If you shoot someone accidently, or harm yourself because you do not know how to operate a complex drill on a semi-auto, well you can't take that back.
> 
> We seem to be in the age of automatics, but they are not always the best firearms; especially for tyros. Try to image the panic and frantic mindset of someone having to use a firearm. And keep it as simple as you can.


I disagree with the notion that a semi-auto is bad for beginners. Most people I know (myself included) started with semi-autos. Although they are not the best for everyone, neither is a revolver.



bprince04305 said:


> I thought about getting her a revolver, but the capacity thought made it an after thought. With safety in mind if she were to have say a glock or M&P in her purse, and were to accidently drop it you guys think the gun would go off?


These guns all have internal safeties. They will not fire in the unlikely (or unfortunate) event that they are dropped. I don't think purse carry is a great way to carry, but if it's the only way then it's better than nothing.

I think (as noted in posts above) the best way to go about this is to have her handle and shoot (if possible) as many handguns as possible. Let her make her own decision. That's what I did with my girlfriend, and it's worked out great. I always have a shooting partner when I want one. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Another one for letting her hold AND shoot lots of guns. My wife absolutely loved the Kahr 9 when she first picked it up, but as soon as she fired the first shot she hated it. She couldn't hold onto it. And she has small hands, too. The small size and light weight equaled too much kick for her. She liked the double stacked guns. She was actually more picky about her guns than I was. I liked just about everything I picked up, she only liked about 2 or 3 guns out of more than a dozen 9s that we tried out.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I wouldn't buy anything until I saw how she was going to handle it.

Get her some good ear and eye protection and let her shoot some full-sized guns to get used to the experience. She is much more likely to come away with a positive attitude if she shoots something 'pleasant,' first.

I'm in favor of S&W snubbies for a lady's first carry gun, but you better let her pick it, within reason, or she won't be happy.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow sorry to hear this and glad shes Ok,
G26
S&W snubbie 
Beretta Px4 sub compact


and purse carry does no good if they grab the purse


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

bprince04305 said:


> I thought about getting her a revolver, but the capacity thought made it an after thought. With safety in mind if she were to have say a glock or M&P in her purse, and were to accidently drop it you guys think the gun would go off?


No it will not go off if dropped.
Have her visit the following web site she will find sound guidance there.

http://www.corneredcat.com/TOC.aspx


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys! On another note took the wife to the range today and well, lets just say im not worried about her putting hits on the target. She liked the bersa thunder, range only had a .45though, so we didnt shoot it. She liked it cause it was "cute", gotta love women. lol.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

bprince04305 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys! On another note took the wife to the range today and well, lets just say im not worried about her putting hits on the target. She liked the bersa thunder, range only had a .45though, so we didnt shoot it. She liked it cause it was "cute", gotta love women. lol.


Cute...heh...yeah - she's a keeper.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Just make sure you let her shoot it first before buying (whatever it is). I have a snubby smith airlight .38...it is a handful to shoot being that it is so light..The lightness of it makes it nice to carry and not so nice to shoot. I would be way more comfy shooting 200 rounds out of my .45 than 50 out of the snubby...granted, in her case (and in mine) I doubt if I would shoot anything beyond 10 ft with it since that is where the self defense range is gonna be..A steel snubby with more weight will be more comfy...Make sure if it is an auto that she can rack the slide to chamber a round if it jams...also understanding the safety's it has too...

Good gun handling skills is a must too...No matter what the gun

Willy


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I've got you beat. Before my wife and I started looking at guns, she said she wanted a pink one.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Cute...heh...yeah - she's a keeper.


Tell me about it. Cute loves old school muscle cars, and works more than i do. I wanna clone her give her to a few friends.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry to here about your wife's ordeal. Just this week a coworker lady 68 years old was in the fenced company parking lot with guards one gate and got robbed. The dirtbag even had a parking pass to get in go figure. My wife has a lady smith but wanted a upgrade that being said off to the gun shop we go. Fist thing she said to the salesman " I ant to play with the big boys " Long story short she wanted a 40 HD but she wasn't strong enough to pull the slide back. In the end she picked a Bersa Firestorm 9MM just like the one I already have but it was not her's so she bought her's identical to mine and she is a happy camper. I just couldn't get her to by me another toy and take mine but it was worth a try.


----------



## acarro84 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow my Dad and Step mom live in Pembroke Pines and they have 3 little boys! :O I hope that the whole town hasn't gotten that way! It's kind of wierd though because my dad just bought a Kimber Custom II a couple of weeks before I got mine. Maybe he knew the area was shady?


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Let her go to a few shops, see what they have and choose. If it doesn't fit HER it's not going to be liked by HER.
Second and equally importnat, get her some top level, profession training. Not the basic small town stuff - that's kindergarden. Get her, and yourself if you haven't yet - some higher eduction in this area.


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Just don't let her try to hide a 50AE in her purse :smt082


You have NO sense of adventure.



bprince04305 said:


> Tell me about it. Cute loves old school muscle cars, and works more than i do. I wanna clone her give her to a few friends.


To hell with giving. I know it's Christmas and all, but you need to SELL those clones!

Back on topic, With regards to the likelihood of a Glock or similar going off when dropped, while nothing's impossible, the chances are slim to none. Also, look into some of the Berettas with tip up barrels. It eliminates the need to rack the slide to chamber that first round. Still have to rack a jam though.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

acarro84 said:


> Wow my Dad and Step mom live in Pembroke Pines and they have 3 little boys! :O I hope that the whole town hasn't gotten that way! It's kind of wierd though because my dad just bought a Kimber Custom II a couple of weeks before I got mine. Maybe he knew the area was shady?


I wouldnt say that, its more that miami seems to get a little crazy during holiday time. Just didnt expect a robbery of a hair store in that area, but def. cant wait for my ccw and hers to get here in the mail.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Blkhawk73 said:


> Let her go to a few shops, see what they have and choose. If it doesn't fit HER it's not going to be liked by HER.
> Second and equally importnat, get her some top level, profession training. Not the basic small town stuff - that's kindergarden. Get her, and yourself if you haven't yet - some higher eduction in this area.


Was looking into getting some training for me and her, but anyone got any info for this in the south florida area.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Para Carry 9 It's small and cute. Women like cute things.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

TheReaper said:


> Para Carry 9 It's small and cute. Women like cute things.


Agreed. When my wife bought her CC gun she wanted something "pretty". She bought a Beretta 84FS in stainless steel. It was her choice.:smt033


----------

